# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Posse cuts are rather similar to orchestral efforts. Here is a rather fabulous example of lyrical coordination at its finest.


----------

